# Yet Another Workbench!



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

But this ones mine :thumbsup:

Started off with 2x10 and 2x12 SYP









Ripped, jointed, planned and glued









Legs Ready









Legs and streachers done (that was a real PITA to assemble all by myself). 









Ready to level the top


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Leveling sled









No nonsense bit









Top nice and level









Vice Attached


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Dog holes done, coat of BLO/Varnish/Mineral Spirits and DONE!!

(It's not as slick as looks like in the picture. It was still a little wet and the lights caused a glare.)


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Very nice.:thumbsup: How much do you have into it so far?


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW Gosh very nice....mabe one day I will get good enough to try one like that...


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the leveling sled -- was there any sanding after you used it, or did it leave the top that clean?

I'm about to build a new top for my bench, and while I prefer hand tools I can't stomach the thought of trying to flatten it with a hand plane. I may have to go with this for an alternative...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent work! That bench should serve you well for a long, long time. It looks sturdy as heck.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Very nice.:thumbsup: How much do you have into it so far?


Thanks!!

$115 in lumber, The Rockler quick release vice was $188 incl shipping & tax (I used a 20% off coupon)

Other than a couple of bottles of glue, thats it. The only metal in it are the lag screws attaching the vice.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

FourEyes45 said:


> WOW Gosh very nice....mabe one day I will get good enough to try one like that...


Thanks but don't sell yourself short. This was my first "real" workbench and first time I ever did a mortise and tenon joint!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

amckenzie4 said:


> I love the leveling sled -- was there any sanding after you used it, or did it leave the top that clean?
> 
> I'm about to build a new top for my bench, and while I prefer hand tools I can't stomach the thought of trying to flatten it with a hand plane. I may have to go with this for an alternative...


Thanks and yep, left it clean and smooth. You can barely see lines but didn't need to sand at all. The sled worked great. The real trick was getting the side rails level.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Excellent work! That bench should serve you well for a long, long time. It looks sturdy as heck.


Thanks!! You are right about being sturdy! I don't think I'll be able to break it :smile:


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job! Since you too are in Georgia, did you let the southern humidity soak in before you flattened the top? I'd be curious to see how much movement you get with that pine and our ridicilous humidity. Awesome job keeping the costs down too!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

MeasureTwice said:


> Thanks and yep, left it clean and smooth. You can barely see lines but didn't need to sand at all. The sled worked great. The real trick was getting the side rails level.


Nice! What was the bit you used? Looks like an inch or more across straight-cut bit?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeorwned said:


> Nice job! Since you too are in Georgia, did you let the southern humidity soak in before you flattened the top? I'd be curious to see how much movement you get with that pine and our ridicilous humidity. Awesome job keeping the costs down too!


Didn't really do it on purpose, but since it took me several weeks I imagine it got pretty acclimated. At least I hope so.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

amckenzie4 said:


> Nice! What was the bit you used? Looks like an inch or more across straight-cut bit?


It is a freud 1 3/4" bit. I'm sure many will advise not using a bit that size in a handheld router but I was just skimming off less than an 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! that came out very nice. And yes it looks very sturdy. Thumbs up.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

There is no better tool than a sturdy work bench. Well done!!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! That is one beautiful bench. 

I use kind of a multi-purpose bench/router table (5'-6"x2'-6") with an inset vise and dog holes. It meets most of my needs but there's nothing like a rock solid WWing bench with proper vise.

Someday, when I have a larger shop.

Jeff

PS, Just returned from a family reunion in Greensboro, GA. Oh my gosh! The humidity!

I would take a shower, towel off and before I could get dressed I was soaking wet again. Yikes! I don't know how you folks cope.

Jeff


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

The extra work you apparently put in to ensure clear grain on the top surface really moved this from a utility piece to a strikingly beautiful one. Well done!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that is a great bench! Very well done. How did you attach the top?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

ed_h: Funny thing is that I did pay attention to the exposed grain but when I flattened the top a knot about the size of a quarter was exposed  Oh well, just a little character. After all it is a workbench and will get beat up over time.

Shop Dad: I cut mortises in the top to accept the legs. Also M/T the stretchers.









Thanks to all for the kind comments!


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

MeasureTwice said:


> ...a knot about the size of a quarter was exposed...



I hate when that happens! I'd be tempted to drill a shallow hole over the knot and glue in a plug with matching grain. OTOH, it is a work bench (and still a beautiful one).


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

ed_h said:


> I hate when that happens! I'd be tempted to drill a shallow hole over the knot and glue in a plug with matching grain. OTOH, it is a work bench (and still a beautiful one).


Great idea:thumbsup: I'll keep some scraps and when time permits give that a try IF it starts bugging me too much :laughing:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice bench!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

That is awesome. Got a construction question for you: you didn't have any trouble with the vise and the dog holes putting both in after everything was assembled? I'm itching to build mine soon and I'd like to have the basic construction done before I put in those two aspects (mainly due to space considerations - 12x12 shop).


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Great looking workbench. I have saw the plans for your table somewhere but can't remember where. Congrats!

Greg


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

cocheseuga said:


> That is awesome. Got a construction question for you: you didn't have any trouble with the vise and the dog holes putting both in after everything was assembled? I'm itching to build mine soon and I'd like to have the basic construction done before I put in those two aspects (mainly due to space considerations - 12x12 shop).


No trouble other than having to space the holes to avoid the legs. The holes were the last thing, other than finish. It probably would have been easy to put them in before assembly but lining them up would have been difficult.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

grbrico said:


> Great looking workbench. I have saw the plans for your table somewhere but can't remember where. Congrats!
> 
> Greg


:laughing: Thanks, but there were no real plans. I just took a bunch of ideas from several different workbenches I've seen, mostly on this site. :thumbsup:

Thanks again for all the comments :icon_smile:


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Nice looking bench


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a damn handsome bench, MT. You should be proud.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

That really came out well. Would you recommend the router/sled method? I can just imagine the dust cloud  

How did you get the side rails perfectly flat and level to support the sled?


----------



## mike palmowski (Jul 19, 2011)

I LOVE this bench! Couple of quick questions if you don't mind. What size are the laminated legs? How did you attach the breadboard end? How did you cut the massive mortises in the Top? Would you recommend a top stringer, or is it sturdy enough with just the one? 

Any more pictures you can share?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Mandres said:


> That really came out well. Would you recommend the router/sled method? I can just imagine the dust cloud
> 
> How did you get the side rails perfectly flat and level to support the sled?


I would definetly recommend the sled/router method. I got the idea from here and The Wood Whisperer, he has some videos that explain how to get everything level much better than I could. Thanks


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

mike palmowski said:


> I LOVE this bench! Couple of quick questions if you don't mind. What size are the laminated legs? How did you attach the breadboard end? How did you cut the massive mortises in the Top? Would you recommend a top stringer, or is it sturdy enough with just the one?
> 
> Any more pictures you can share?


I ripped 2x12 SYP and laminated three boards for each leg. The stringers were 2x10 and used three boards as well. The mortises were a lot of fun :laughing: I cut them like just like any other one just bigger. I drilled out as much material as possible then cleaned up with chisels. Agrivating and fun at the same time if that makes any sense :laughing:

I'll try to take a couple more pics later today. Thanks for your comments


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a fabulous bench, and one that I think I will try to make in the near future. I love the cost of it too.

Very nice work, and I'm sure your grandkids will love working with it 70 years from now.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

GREAT job! Love that bench. Could you please take a few pics from underneath?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> That is a fabulous bench, and one that I think I will try to make in the near future. I love the cost of it too.
> 
> Very nice work, and I'm sure your grandkids will love working with it 70 years from now.


Thanks! I will be very honored if My Son and/or Grandson use the bench someday. It will definetly outlast my lifetime and probably theirs too :thumbsup:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> GREAT job! Love that bench. Could you please take a few pics from underneath?


Thanks! I'm not sure what to show from underneath but here are a few pics.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

mike palmowski said:


> I LOVE this bench! Couple of quick questions if you don't mind. What size are the laminated legs? How did you attach the breadboard end? How did you cut the massive mortises in the Top? Would you recommend a top stringer, or is it sturdy enough with just the one?
> 
> Any more pictures you can share?


Mike, I apologize! In reviewing this thread to respond to a few recent questions, I realized that I never replied to your post! Rude, inconsiderate and socially unacceptable, Sorry! If you are still around here are the answers.

The legs started as 2x12 SYP after milling I laminated three boards together to get to a final dimension of 5 1/4" x 4".

The breadboard ends are two milled boards. The first one I clamped and drilled angled one inch holes through and into the bench. Then glued the end and put in four 1" inch dowels. Trimmed the dowels flush and then glued and clamped the second board. Don't think you will see this method in any fine woodworking book but it worked for me. :thumbsup:








I cut the mortice's by drilling out most of the waste with a forstener bit then squaring up with chisels. A PITA and therapeutic at the same time. 

No top stringer needed. The bottom ones are 4 1/4" x 4". The bench is VERY sturdy!

Again sorry for the very very delayed response!!


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeez MT... that's one STAUNCH build!! and a fine piece of craftsmanship. I just hope you don't have to move it too far or too often.
How much do you guess it weighs??
Great job & thanx for all the fotos.
..Jon..


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Jon, I do not have any idea on the weight and I plan to stay right where I am so I don't plan to move it :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a question on the bench..*

Just how many times did you "measure twice" to get that beauty? :laughing::blink:


----------



## Troy32 (Oct 19, 2012)

That is an amazing work bench. Nice work. The first thing I thought about is I hope you are not planning on move anytime soon. Haha


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Just how many times did you "measure twice" to get that beauty? :laughing::blink:


A lot more than TWICE :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*better change your user name then*



MeasureTwice said:


> A lot more than TWICE :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Measured Many Times, Cut Once :blink:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Good point :laughing:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

What are the overall dimensions of the top? How thick did you make it?
again.....great job.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> What are the overall dimensions of the top? How thick did you make it?
> again.....great job.


I'll post measurements tonight when I get home.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Only WOW !!! Excellent work. 





__________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

*Here ya go Sorrowful Jones*

Dimensions as promised:

Top - 80 1/2"L x 26 1/2"W x 4" Thick

Height - 35 1/2"

Legs - 5 1/4" x 4"

Stringers - 4 1/4" x 4" 

Thanks again to all for the comments!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and it weighs.......*



MeasureTwice said:


> Dimensions as promised:
> 
> Top - 80 1/2"L x 26 1/2"W x 4" Thick
> 
> ...


I'm guessin' 283 lbs. Anyone else? Don't tell us for a while..if you even know. MT


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

Amazing work. Did you follow any plans or did you come up with this simple yet elegant design yourself? Really looks sturdy and well made!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Ollenberger, No plans. I just stole ideas from a bunch of benches I saw on here or in books and magazines.


----------



## glennbeasley (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice and looks really sturdy, I wish I would have used that idea of a leveling sled when I made mine, a plan and a belt sander is hard work. I do alot of sanding so the one I made I boxed in at the end, drilled about 60 3/8 holes thru the top and put a blower motor in the box to pull the saw dust down and into my dust collection


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

glennbeasley said:


> I do alot of sanding so the one I made I boxed in at the end, drilled about 60 3/8 holes thru the top and put a blower motor in the box to pull the saw dust down and into my dust collection


That's a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I'm guessin' 283 lbs. Anyone else? Don't tell us for a while..if you even know. MT


Well.... If the long stringers are approx 42" long, and the short ones are 16" long, then my guess is *274* lbs, given that pine weighs somewhere around 36 lbs per cubic foot. I had to guess on the length of the stringers... We are in the same ballpark though.


----------



## msbeal (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice. I would upgrade that thing to my dinning room table just so I could admire it more. 

I also am at the design stage for a new bench and thought I was hot using 1 3/4" thick leg members but you definitely got me beat. 

If I may, can I ask you a few beginner questions that would help me on my project? I am building my bench out of hard Maple. 

1. For drilling out good sized mortises would brad point or Forstner bits be best? I need to buy a set of both eventually but what would be best now for my mortises?

2. My stretchers are long like yours. How did you approach cutting your tenons with long, heavy wood members? I'm wrestling with trying to figure out how I'm going to trim a tenon on a table saw with almost 60" of wood sticking out into the air like an airplane wing. I know I have to support it somehow but how am I going to do that and get the stability and control I need? 

I have roller stands but they don't work well with sliding side support on a table saw. When I get to that point I figure I'm going to have to rig something up. My alternative is using a hand router I suppose. 

I'm hoping someone has a link to how others have solved the problem of side support with trimming tenons on long members with a table saw. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks msbeal !



msbeal said:


> 1. For drilling out good sized mortises would brad point or Forstner bits be best? I need to buy a set of both eventually but what would be best now for my mortises?.


I used a forstner then squared the corners with chisels.




msbeal said:


> 2. My stretchers are long like yours. How did you approach cutting your tenons with long, heavy wood members? I'm wrestling with trying to figure out how I'm going to trim a tenon on a table saw with almost 60" of wood sticking out into the air like an airplane wing. I know I have to support it somehow but how am I going to do that and get the stability and control I need?


I cut the shoulders on on the table saw using a miter guage. Then finished them on the band saw. I wasn't really that hard controlling the stock. I suppose you could do the same with a circular saw for the shoulders and a hand saw for the rest.

Enjoy your build!!


----------



## trslowin (Nov 21, 2012)

MT i really like how your bench turned out. I hope you don't mind if i use some of your design. Have a couple questions first how much clearence for the end vise i would like to put the top on a rolling cabinet . So in reality how much over hang ? Second how did you square ends being its 4" thick and kind of big to put on table saw with crosscut sled ? thanks Terry


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Terry! Feel free to use any part of the design. I can't claim any of it my own but just a bunch of ideas I "borrowed" :yes:

The legs are set back from the end just under 15" The screw mechanism on the vice I used is 16" but was able to extend between the legs so no problem.

To cut the ends square, I clamped a quide on the top and cut 1/2 way through with a circular saw. Then flipped the top over and cut the rest. Carefully making sure the saw and blade was square. Then I attached the breadboard ends.

You are absoutely correct that the top is WAY to big for the table saw and sled!!


----------

